# Imprimante HP deskjet 2360 et driver UB ?



## mOOnSlide (28 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un sait, si la l'imprimante HP Deskjet 2360 dispose de pilotes Universal Binary, pour mac intel et mac os  10.4 svp ?

Car il faut que je change ma vieille canon bjc 6200, et cette HP me suffirait amplement  

Merci d'avance à vous


----------



## whereismymind (30 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de faire un tour sur le site de HP et j'ai contasté qu'il existe bien un driver pour MacOS 10.4 mais qu'ils le .... VENDENT sur CD pour la somme de 15, merveilleux ....


----------



## mOOnSlide (30 Décembre 2006)

whereismymind a dit:


> Je viens de faire un tour sur le site de HP et j'ai contasté qu'il existe bien un driver pour MacOS 10.4 mais qu'ils le .... VENDENT sur CD pour la somme de 15, merveilleux ....



Oui j'avais déjà regardé sur leur site..et je trouve ça lamentable de ne pas pouvoir le télécharger gratuitement  

J'ai aussi contacté HP par mail, et en réponse, ils me demandent d'envoyer un mail a un de leur site au USA, pour avoir la réponse... Le pire, c'est que le mail US qu'ils m'ont donnés ne fonctionne pô :mouais: 

J'en conclus après mes différentes recherches, qu'il n'existe pas de driver UB pour mac pour cette imprimante... c'est dommage..m'enfin ...tant pis  

PS : si quelqu'un en sait plus je suis preneur d'infos, merci


----------



## whereismymind (30 Décembre 2006)

Je crois qu'HP ne fait pas grand chose pour Mac de façon générale, avec ma 5550, j'ai un driver (gratuit je précise) mais qui marche qu'a moitié, je ne peux pas brancher mon imprimante autrement qu'en local ...........


----------



## mOOnSlide (20 Février 2007)

Je reposte ici, pour vous informer, suite à un mail que j'ai reçu d'HP ce jour même, que l'imprimante Deskjet 2360 est compatible mac intel car elle dispose de pilote en Universal Binary (dixit HP).

Bon, je pense que je l'acheterais dans quelques temps, je croise les doigts pour que cela soit vrai.
Je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## lorant (21 Février 2007)

le pilote est téléchargeable à l'adresse ci-dessous :

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=219&lc=fr&cc=fr&#9001;=fr&dlc=fr&product=1100995

voilà...


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2007)

lorant a dit:


> le pilote est t&#233;l&#233;chargeable &#224; l'adresse ci-dessous :
> 
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=219&lc=fr&cc=fr?=fr&dlc=fr&product=1100995
> 
> voil&#224;...



Ce n'est pas le pilote mais une mise &#224; jour du pack logiciel (ne pas confondre).

Le pilote est inclus avec OS X ou dans le CD d'installation de l'imprimante si celle-ci est r&#233;cente.

Contrairement &#224; ce que dit ci-dessus whereismymind, HP ne vend pas le pilote Mac pour 15 &#8364; mais un disque de tous ses pilotes.

Les pilotes et les logiciels, lorsqu'ils ont besoin d'&#234;tre mis &#224; jour, sont disponibles gratuitement sur le site d'HP.
La qualit&#233; de ces pilotes est par contre souvent sujette &#224; caution...

C'moon.


----------



## whereismymind (22 Février 2007)

Autant pour moi pour la mauvaise info sur les drivers ! Par contre, c'est clair que la qualité des drivers laisse vraiment à désirer.


----------



## mOOnSlide (23 Février 2007)

Vous m'effrayez là !  

Je n'espère pas que la 2360 soit livrée avec des pilotes de "mauvaise" qualité


----------



## whereismymind (23 Février 2007)

En local, ça marchait super bien. Ce que j'entends pas mauvaise qualité, c'est que je peux pas utiliser ma 5550 sur un serveur d'impression par exemple. Alors que c'est faisable sur le PC de ma copine.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Février 2007)

Personnellement, c'est sur les softs proposés à la mise à jour sur leur site que j'ai parfois quelques réserves.

Attention, si on installe une version UB après une version PPC, certains plug-ins PPC ne sont pas remplacés. Il faut le faire à la main en les retirant avant d'effectuer la mise à jour.

De même, la mise à jour proposée sur le site ne reprend pas toujours l'ensemble des softs compris sur le disque. Ça devient problématique quand ce soft est PPC et ne peut fonctionner avec la version UB des logiciels de l'imprimante. Je pense là à l'OCR inclus dans les "tout-en-un" et parle d'expérience.  

La "localisation" laisse aussi parfois à désirer...

Sinon, une fois qu'on est sorti de ce parcours du combattant et qu'on a trouvé la combine qui va bien (sans l'aide d'HP et de son SAV nullissime), ce sont de bonnes machines.  

Mon conseil : si ça marche, il vaut mieux ne pas trop chercher à ce que cela fonctionne "mieux".

Et puis ce n'est pas pareil pour tous les modèles.

C'moon.


----------



## whereismymind (24 Février 2007)

C'est sur mais je suis quand même faché de ne pas pouvoir imprimé depuis mon Mac alors que c'est faisable dans un PC (Mais pas sous Parallels malheureusement), tout ça à cause du manque de sérieux de la marque.


----------



## mOOnSlide (14 Mars 2007)

Je viens de recevoir mon HP Deskjet 2360.
J'ai utilisé le CD livré avec, aucun soucis, tout c'est installé sans problème. A la fin de l'installation, il m'a proposé de vérifier la mise à jour des logiciels et drivers via internet, et il a téléchargeé et installé cette dernière.
Je n'ai pas testé les logiciels fournit mais ils sont en UB.
L'imprimante fonctionne nickel, on peut accéder à l'utilitaire HP, pour aligner les têtes, nettoyer les cartouches, voir le niveau d'encre des cartouches etc...
Lorsque l'on lance une impression sous n'importe quel logiciel, on peut choisir le type de papier (ordinaire, photo etc....) et la qualité d'impression (brouillon, standard, supèrieur...)

Bref, pour le moment je suis satisfait de cette imprimante, et ça me change de ma vieille canon BJC 6200  

PS : _je reprécise que je suis sous OS X (10.4.8) et Mac Intel._


----------



## tiger20 (14 Septembre 2007)

bonjour,
toujours satisfait de ton imprimante? 
Peux-tu me dire si elle imprime correctement les typos (polices de caractère)
j'utilise X.Press et in-Design, la plupart des imprimantes son ok pour les visuels mais pas pour le texte.

Les differents langages utilisé par ces imprimante sont pour HP : PCL3 avec HPA
je ne sais pas à quoi cela correspond contrairement au PS pour POSTSCRIPT
je ne trouve pas de fiche technique suffisament détaillée y compris sur les sites des fabriquants. 
C'est le trou noir, et les vendeurs dans la pluparts des magasins ne savent pas me renseigner.

PS. Pour un systeme mac Osx.3


----------



## mOOnSlide (18 Septembre 2007)

Salut !

J'ai imprimé très peu de texte avec, mais à chaque fois les typos utilisées sous le logiciel (neooffice)  étaient bien reproduite à l'impression.
Je ferais un essai plus poussé en intégrant un maximum de fonts dans un texte et je te tiendrais au courant.

pour info, la HP 2360 ne se fait plus apparement


----------

